# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  1η γέννα gouldian απο μια αρχάρια αλλά λάτρη του είδους!

## eirini!

Θα πρεπει να πω αρχικα οτι ειμαι αρχαρια με την αναπαραγωγη των gouldian αλλα μου ζητησαν φιλοι του φορουμ να τους περιγραψω τι εκανα για την αναπαραγωγη κ πως τα καταφερα.
 Αρχικα αυξησα το φως στο δωματιο με μια ειδικη λαμπα για πουλια(την ειχα αρκετες ωρες της μερας).
Διατηρω μια σταθερη κ σχετικα καλη θερμοκρασια στο δωματιο κ στη συνεχεια για να τα προετοιμασω για την αναπαραγωγη τους εβαζα καποια προιοντα του εμποριου στο νερακι τους.
Αυτα τα προιοντα περιεχουν φυτικα συστατικα οπως πολυβιταμινες, ιχνοστοιχεια, ασβεστιο, βοηθηματα κατα των λοιμωξεων κτλ.
Επισης εδινα κ δινω στα πουλια ενα δικο μου μιγμα που περιεχει αυγοτροφη(εμποριου), βρασμενα αυγα, μελι, ασβεστιο κ βιταμινη Ε(εμποριου).
Τη βιταμινη Ε την εβαζα στο μιγμα για να πυρωσουν τα πουλια, τωρα πια που εχουν πουλακια δεν την βαζω.
Ολα αυτα λοιπον τα βαζω στο μπλεντερ κ γινεται ενα πολυ θρεπτικο μιγμα.

Να σημειωσω οτι ειχα πεντε πουλια μαζι στο κλουβι κ μολις ειδα πως γινανε ζευγαρι τα δυο, χωρισα τα αλλα σε ενα αλλο κλουβι.

Αυτα εκανα λοιπον κ με πολυ τυχη κ με τη βοηθεια του αντρα μου, ο οποιος γνωριζει περισσοτερα απο βιταμινες κ αλλα σκευασματα, λογω της ''τρελας'' που εχει με τα καναρινια(timbrado) τα καταφερα. :Happy0064:  ::

----------


## giocakis

Κατ αρχας σε ευχαριστω πολυ...σε ευχαριστουμε μαλλον , που ανοιξες το θεμα αυτο. 
ποσες ωρες ειχες φως?? με χρονοδιακοπτη??  φωλια ξυλινη??  τα ταιζουν και οι δυο γονεις???

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Ευχαριστουμε για το θεμα....

Το προβλημα δεν ειναι η διατροφη και το να πυρωσεις τα πουλια....Το προβλημα ειναι στο ταϊσμα......Αν δεν τα θελουν δεν θα τα ταϊσουν

----------


## mitsman

Αυτο απο τι εξαρταται ξερετε???

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

Ελα μου ντε....Ειναι απο τους χειροτερους γονεις γι'αυτο και χρησιμοποιουμε παρενθετους γονεις......

Αυτοι οι εκτρφεις ηθελα να'ξερα πως τα καταφερνουν....!!!!!!!!

Πιστυεω πως πολυ σημαντικο ρολο παιζουν οι συνθηκες που ζουν οι γονεις.....Απο διατροφη και χωρο μεχρι φασαρια και φως.....

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ξερω.. μου φαινεται αδιανοητο να μην ταιζουν γονεις... και ομως γινεται!!!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

κι ομως γινεται!!!!!!!

Ειναι να πεσεις στο ζευγαρι οπως η Ειρηνη.....

Γι'αυτο Ειρηνη πες μας κι αλλα

----------


## ria

ειρηνη σε ευχαριστουμε που μοιραζεσαι την ομορφη εμπειρια σου μαζι μας!!!!!!!! αν θες πες μας και καποια σκευσματα που χρησιμοποιεις!!!!!(απλα μην αναφερεις απο που τα προμηθευτηκες για να μην θεωρηθει διαφημιση)!!!!!
αυτο που με ενδιαφερει και μενα ειναι αν οι γονεις ταιζουν??? αν ναι.. εισαι πραγματικα υπερτυχερη!!!!! καθως ειναι πουλια που με την παραμικρη ενοχληση θα παρατησουν τα μωρα-αυγα!!!!

----------


## giocakis

> Δεν ξερω.. μου φαινεται αδιανοητο να μην ταιζουν γονεις... και ομως γινεται!!!!!


τι λες??? ξερεις ποσες σοκολατες ηθελα να τρωω εγω μικρος την ημερα??? και δεν μου εδιναν οι δικοι μου...!!!!
στο θεμα μας τωρα... απο τις φωτογραφιες φαινεται οτι μαλλον τα βοηθαει στο ταισμα και η Ειρηνη... απλα ας μας πει αν απλα βοηθα η δεν ταιζουνε καθολου οι γονεις..

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

> τι λες??? ξερεις ποσες σοκολατες ηθελα να τρωω εγω μικρος την ημερα??? και δεν μου εδιναν οι δικοι μου...!!!!


χαχαχαχαχαχαχα........

Ξερω οτι και οι εκτροφεις τα βοηθανε στο ταϊσμα αλλα να μην ταϊζουν καθολου και να τα ταϊζει μονη της λιγο δυσκολο

----------


## eirini!

Παιδια εγω βοηθαω στο ταισμα. Ευτυχως οι γονεις τα ταιζαν απ την αρχη κ οι δυο. Απλα τα πιο μικρα σε μεγεθος πουλακια δεν τρωγανε οσο επρεπε κ ετσι τα βοηθαω. Τα ταιζω δυο φορες την ημερα.
Οσο για το χώρο τα εχω σ ενα δωματιο στο οποιο δεν πολυμπαινουμε κ ετσι εχουν ησυχια. 
Επισης τη λαμπα την εχω με χρονοδιακοπτη, απ τις 9:00 μεχρι τις 21:00 το βραδυ.
Τα σκευασματα που εδινα ειναι:
Το livimun (κατα την περιοδο της πτεροροιας).
Το vitin (φυσικο θρεπτικο διατροφικο συμπληρωμα).
Κ το miral (ειναι πολυ καλο για το gouldian γιατι εκτος απο ολα τα αλλα που περιεχει, εχει κ ιωδιο που ειναι σημαντικο για τα gouldian. Εξασφαλιζει την γονιμοτητα του ζευγαριου, δυναμωνει την φυσικη κατασταση κ βελτιωνει το αμυντικο συστημα του πουλιου κτλ).

Η φωλια ειναι πλαστικη, τετραγωνη, οπως αυτες που χρησιμοποιούνται για τα παπαγαλακια.

----------


## mitsman

Miral???? δεν το εχω ξαναακουσει!!!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

να πω την αληθεια το εκανα κι εγω μια αναζητηση και δεν το βρηκα αλλα δεν ειπα τιποτα γιατι θα με λεγατε και ασχετο

----------


## ria

ειρηνη χαιρομαι που εχεις μελετησει αρκετα και αυτο φαινεται απο τα προιοντα που χρησιμοποιεις!!! να πω οτι σε ευχαριστουμε που εισαι στην παρεα μας και μοιραζεσαι την εμπειρια σου!!! το miral ειναι της chevita σε συνδιασμο με livimun επισης της chevita και το vitin ειναι προιοντα που βοηθουν ιδιαιτερα στο πεπτικο των γκουλντιαν που εχουν ιδιαιτεροτητες στην διατροφη αλλα και στην ενδυναμωση -γονιμοτητα γονεων-αναπτυξη μικρων κτλ.. βεβαια ολα με μετρο και αναλογα την περιπτωση!!!!!! παντως φαινεται οτι το εχετε ψαξει αρκετα και μπραβο σας!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

> να πω την αληθεια το εκανα κι εγω μια αναζητηση και δεν το βρηκα αλλα δεν ειπα τιποτα γιατι θα με λεγατε και ασχετο


προτιμω να με πουν ασχετο και να μαθω απο το να το παιξω εξυπνος και να μην μαθω ποτε!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

το καλυτερο ειναι να μαθεις και να μην σε πουν και ασχετο οπως εγινε στην περιπτωση μου......χαχαχα....

----------


## giocakis

> το καλυτερο ειναι να μαθεις και να μην σε πουν και ασχετο οπως εγινε στην περιπτωση μου......χαχαχα....



εγω απο μεσα μου σε ειπα....χαχαχαχαχ.. :Happy:

----------


## Παναγιώτης Δέγγλερης

> εγω απο μεσα μου σε ειπα....χαχαχαχαχ..


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχχαχαχαχα  χαχαχ
 :Jumping0045:

----------


## giocakis

Ειρηνη πολυ σημαντικες οι πληροφοριες που μας εδωσες... και αφου συμφωνει και η Ρια που εμπιστευομαι ... θα ακολουθησω ακριβως οσα εκανες. θα βρω τα ιδια προιοντα , απλα, νομιζω οτι λογω εποχης ισως να μην χρησιμοποιησω την λαμπα. Ευχαριστω και παλι...!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

καλα εσυ βρες πρωτα το θηλυκο και μετα βρισκεις και τα υπολοιπα

----------


## giocakis

> καλα εσυ βρες πρωτα το θηλυκο και μετα βρισκεις και τα υπολοιπα



έχω ένα φιλαράκι που θα με φτιάξει...!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

χαχαχαχαχα

οπου ακους πολλα κερασια κρατα μικρο καλαθι......

Στο θεμα μας....Θα παω αυριο να δω τι μπορω να βρω για τα gouldian σε βιταμινες......Θα γυρισω 3-4 Pet Shop και θα σας ενημερωσω

----------


## jk21

η chevita εχει καποια προιοντα ειτε φυτικα οπως το livimun με  Echinacea, eupatorium herba, baptisia tinctiria,ginseng 



*Livimun Chevita*


αλλα και το vitin το οποιο ειναι συνδιασμος συνθετικης πολυβιταμινης με καποια φυσικα συμπληρωματα οπως μαγια μπυρας και σιτελαιο (δεν το αναφερει το βιβλιαρακι απο οπου εγραψα το αρθακι για τα στοιχεια του αλλα αναφερεται στην ιστοσελιδα της chevita σαν wheat germ extract  http://www.chevita.com/en/products/vitin.php  )  


*Vitin της CHEVITA*



το miral ειναι συνδιασμος απο ιχνοστοιχεια και μεγαλοστοιχεια 

http://www.chevita.com/en/products/miral.php

με ασβεστιο,φωσφορο ,μαγνησιο ,σεληνιο,ψευδαργυρο ,κοβαλτιο,χαλκο ,σιδηρο,νατριο και ιωδιο που ειπε και η ειρηνη !

----------


## eirini!

> Ειρηνη πολυ σημαντικες οι πληροφοριες που μας εδωσες... και αφου συμφωνει και η Ρια που εμπιστευομαι ... θα ακολουθησω ακριβως οσα εκανες. θα βρω τα ιδια προιοντα , απλα, νομιζω οτι λογω εποχης ισως να μην χρησιμοποιησω την λαμπα. Ευχαριστω και παλι...!


Η λαμπα ειναι πολυ σημαντικη ομως.Εκτος κ αν τα εχεις σε αρκετα φωτεινο μερος.
Εγω τα ειχα στο δωματιο (το οποιο εχει μπαλκονοπορτα) κ δεν ηταν αρκετο το φως, ισως επειδη ειχε συννεφια (χειμωνας),δεν ξερω. Εβλεπα οτι τα πουλια δεν πηγαιναν κ τοσο καλα. Μολις εβαλα τη λαμπα αρχισαν να περνουν τα πανω τους.

----------

